# I"m A Superduper Freak O' Nature!



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

But I'm too tired to type out why now. I just wanted to post this as a place marker.

Sit right here and wait 'til momma has time to come back to this! thanks!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 24, 2011)

I think we already knew that. Save your fingers girley!


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 24, 2011)

If i see Rick James anywhere in this post, I will be the superfreak


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you have two stomachs? I'm sure we have three, really. One for regular food, one that houses carrots and corn for when we vomit (and it only empties out then), and one that's just for dessert. That's why you can be full from dinner and still have room for dessert.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> Do you have two stomachs? I'm sure we have three, really. One for regular food, one that houses carrots and corn for when we vomit (and it only empties out then), and one that's just for dessert. That's why you can be full from dinner and still have room for dessert.



You know, this really does explain a lot. I think I have three stomachs too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

<subscribes>


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

Penguin, I don't mean to berate you, but your idea of having 3 stomachs is not only dopey, but it's not medically sound either.

To wit: if a separate stomach held corn for the purpose of regurgitating it, then how could all of our corn appear, almost wholly undigested, in our crap? 

Don't quit yer day job!

MOVING ON


Ok, so I was telling all y'all how I was a freak of nature, right? I was told I wouldn't recall any of the endoscopy and probably wouldn't even recall anything said to me after waking.

Welllll, I woke up during the procedure--I remember it well. And then I remember everything the Doc and I discussed afterwards as though it were yesterday. Apparently I metabolize that stuff quickly b/c the doctor later told me I'd had fully DOUBLE the painkiller and the sedation that he gives the typical patient. And I STILL woke up! 

Now get that--I'm always tired and listless. Unless you're sedating me, and then I'm WIDE AWAKE.

Ok, anyway, that's not the point. THe point is that when I came to, the Doc said to me that I had a very rare birth defect (Uhm, I think they call them 'congenital abnormalities,' now, Doc!). He saw something while he was down there.

Wanna know what it is? 

Heterotopic stomach tissue! Part of my stomach is in my esophagus! FREAKY. And, it's just a patch, not a whole tiny extra tummy (sorry to disprove your crazy theory once again, Penguin), but unfortunately, it's functioning tissue so it excretes acid. RIGHT in the esophagus. So, that's not cool.

But that's not all, ladies and gents! I gots somethin' else wrong with me!

Guesses allowed, but no wagering please!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 24, 2011)

Two vaginas?

(BTW the medication thing isn't that weird. You're what we call a fast acetylator; your body's liver cells rapidly metabolize medication, making it hard to keep enough in your system to be effective. I do the same thing. In fact, I'm one of the rare few who can remember everything on Versed, which is supposed to have amnesiac qualities. But not with me!)


----------



## Isa (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> SNIP
> 
> But that's not all, ladies and gents! I gots somethin' else wrong with me!
> 
> Guesses allowed, but no wagering please!



Preggers?............


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Two vaginas?
> 
> (BTW the medication thing isn't that weird. You're what we call a fast acetylator; your body's liver cells rapidly metabolize medication, making it hard to keep enough in your system to be effective. I do the same thing. In fact, I'm one of the rare few who can remember everything on Versed, which is supposed to have amnesiac qualities. But not with me!)


(Interesting. For the 2nd endo, they gave me MAC so that I was a bit more knocked out. I woke up in the OR, but heard right away that 'everything is over,' so I know I didn't wake early. But, I mean, I was really fairly awake pretty fast. Last year, when I had a full out operation, I woke up beautifully and did great. So I wonder if that's my pattern? I had no surgical history 'til 40, so I wouldn't have known before that).

ANd no. Not 2 vaginas. Though I DID know of one woman with 2 clitorisesesss...clitorati. OHMYGD, that's a great word for a group of smart women. The Clitorati. Has someone already thought of this? Like my Mubarak joke? I bet they have. *sad face*. I hate the internet; it makes me less funny.

ps: does my liver rapidly process everything? all meds? everything by mouth?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the same thing with my liver except I didn't know what it was called. They have to give me enough to knock out a horse and even then it wears off much too soon. It's a family trait. One of my brothers has woken up mid-surgery.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 25, 2011)

Jes,I hope you do not have Barrett's Esophagus(sp)..That is a nasty condition and very dangerous!


----------



## penguin (Feb 25, 2011)

Jes said:


> Penguin, I don't mean to berate you, but your idea of having 3 stomachs is not only dopey, but it's not medically sound either.



Don't try to negate the truth by bringing science into it!!



Jes said:


> To wit: if a separate stomach held corn for the purpose of regurgitating it, then how could all of our corn appear, almost wholly undigested, in our crap?



Obviously your carrot/corn stomach was full, and the excess had to be pooped out.

I also have a theory there's a separate system for alcohol, and that depends on whether you're drinking standing up or sitting down. If you're sitting down, it puts a kink in the system, so the alcohol starts pooling in your feet and up your legs, but doesn't reach your brain. That's why when you don't feel drunk until stand up, and it suddenly rushes through your system giving you an insta!drunk.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 25, 2011)

I think you need to start a thread called, "Giant, distended abdomen -- pics included." Or something like that.


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I think you need to start a thread called, "Giant, distended abdomen -- pics included." Or something like that.



Don't tempt me! I'm on fire lately!


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> Don't try to negate the truth by bringing science into it!!
> .



You know what? You make a very good point with that ... I DO eat a lot of vegetables.



**ooh, what's that sound? why it's the drooping of a thousand FA erections. Shall we have a moment of silence for them?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 25, 2011)

I asked my sister who is in the medical field and she wonders if the problem might be that you have trouble swallowing your pride? Has anyone told you to put your money where your mouth is? Do you get so choked up you feel your heart in your throat? Or is it possible that the cat got your tongue? Perhaps there is a frog in your throat. Have you ever felt butterflies in your stomach?

Just a couple of guesses.


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I asked my sister who is in the medical field and she wonders if the problem might be that you have trouble swallowing your pride? Has anyone told you to put your money where your mouth is? Do you get so choked up you feel your heart in your throat? Or is it possible that the cat got your tongue? Perhaps there is a frog in your throat. Have you ever felt butterflies in your stomach?
> 
> D



Yes. Yes. No. No. No. Maybe.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 26, 2011)

Jes said:


> Yes. Yes. No. No. No. Maybe.



OK, but what did the doctor say? Come on lady, give up the details.


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooopps, sorry.

back to my story. I forget where I was.

When they discovered my heart in my throat...er, my stomach on the floor ...no, my heart on my slee--NO. When they discovered my stomach in my throat, they also saw this mass/lesion. DId I say this?

So they had to go in again, with more prep and all of that and I told the Dr. that I already knew what it was. I don't think she really believed me or cared, but of the about 8 things it could've been, i knew deep down in my gut (wait, have i already made this joke?) what it was. Even though what I thought was very rare and also a birth defect.

And when I came to, the doc said: You were right. It looked like a pancreatic rest.

Which is another name for ectopic pancreatic tissue. My pancreas is in my stomach, which makes a nice set since my stomach is in my throat.

I am super-duper birth defect-y freaky.

you know you're jealous. Admit it, mofos!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're like an enigma wrapped inside a freak wrapped inside a Twinkie wrapped inside a wonton wrapped inside--Jesus, Jess..you're a Matryoshka doll!


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2011)

hahaha! I AM!

Plus, more testing revealed I have a bug up my ass and a bee in my bonnet!


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2011)

Jes, is it weird that I'm kinda jealous?


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2011)

olwen said:


> Jes, is it weird that I'm kinda jealous?



No, it is AWESOME b/c it's kind of exciting to be special! I've never been special before! And now I have not one, but two, special ways of being especially special!

I never believed that we're all unique snowflakes 'til now!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I already knew that you were *cough* special and now it is confirmed. Not to jump on your bandwagon or anything, but I was born with a birth defect as well. Only they removed it when I was a baby. And noone had the forethought to keep it for me. You know, put it in a jar with some of that fluid they use on crime shows. I could have put it in a little bottle and worn it around my neck ala Angelina with her loveblood, but no.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Well, I already knew that you were *cough* special and now it is confirmed. Not to jump on your bandwagon or anything, but I was born with a birth defect as well. Only they removed it when I was a baby. And noone had the forethought to keep it for me. You know, put it in a jar with some of that fluid they use on crime shows. I could have put it in a little bottle and worn it around my neck ala Angelina with her loveblood, but no.



You wanna throwdown for a Freak Off? Do you? Because that's what I hear you saying, missy. You wanna take this outside? Bring it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Jes said:


> You wanna throwdown for a Freak Off? Do you? Because that's what I hear you saying, missy. You wanna take this outside? Bring it.



You might want to consider your tone young lady. Considering that I was born with the WITCH thumb. That's right. I had an extra thumb. Every baby's dream. A little something extra to suck on. But alas, it was removed. Thankfully it was a long time ago. 

Now if they had left it on, I could have been the gal going around saying "Who's got three thumbs and their freak on? This girl!"

You are right though, you win the freak off. It's TWO thumbs up as Jes for THE MOST FREAKY!:bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, Dumb: if you still had that extra thumb, you'd win, hands down. hahaha. HANDS AND MULTIPLE THUMBS DOWN.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I had no say in the matter. My parents were oblivious to it's future potential. Oh well, I will always be one thumb shy of SUPERFREAK.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay I am jealous of you both..I wanna be a freak of nature


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Yeah, I know. I had no say in the matter. My parents were oblivious to it's future potential. Oh well, I will always be one thumb shy of SUPERFREAK.



do you have a scar? a sexy scar? describe it in detail, just to make BBBabe even MORE jealouser!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 3, 2011)

I have all you bishes beat. My body produces so much collagen I'll never age. 
Well, I'll age but I'll always have great skin


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 3, 2011)

Jes said:


> do you have a scar? a sexy scar? describe it in detail, just to make BBBabe even MORE jealouser!



Why yes, I do have a scar. Not only do I have a scar that makes my thumb look like the chicken wing you choose last because it has less meat, but I can't bend it or use it to "snap". And by golly, I am a snapper. And a mumblehummer, well that's what hubby calls me anyway.




luscious_lulu said:


> I have all you bishes beat. My body produces so much collagen I'll never age.
> Well, I'll age but I'll always have great skin



This is probably one of the most interesting sentences I have read all day. Please do tell more. You look good in your pic. How old are you, if I might ask?


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> This is probably one of the most interesting sentences I have read all day. Please do tell more. You look good in your pic. How old are you, if I might ask?



She's 84.











...............


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 3, 2011)

Jes, I couldn't post much to this thread before because I had a headache but I'm feeling a little better today, so I wanted to add my two cents. As it were.

You asked if we metabolize all meds quickly, and the answer is no. Not all meds are metabolized through the liver. Oral meds go through what's called a 'first pass' through the liver (like a quick rinse) but IV/IM/nasal meds will go through the liver to an extent but some are metabolized through the renal system, some through feces, and some through the liver. There is this system called the Cytochrome P 450 system which is a fancy thing they discovered where there are enzymes in the cells of the liver that break down foods, herbs and meds, and they're specific to that particular product. 

This is important from a prescribing point of view because if you take a lot of meds that require the same enzyme to break them down (or meds and herbs, or meds, herbs and foods), the meds will be broken down more slowly which means those medications will be active in your system longer, so you'll notice their effects longer. This isn't such a big deal for some things, but in an older person and a medication that causes sedation or respiratory distress or confusion it can be devastating. Acetylization (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) is the name for the chemical change that happens to the molecule, and people like us are what is called "rapid acetylators".

We each inherit an allele from our parents that determine how efficiently this system functions. There is a regular allele and a "wild" allele, which metabolizes medications, foods and herbs faster. If you have one allele that's "wild" and one that's "normal" you'll metabolize a little faster; if you have *two*, you'll metabolize SUPER fast, but that's rare, from my understanding of my reading. (Any chemistry-minded folks who would like to chime in here, please feel free, because this is NOT my field of expertise).

Another thing that happens (and I don't claim to in any way be an expert in anesthesia or chemistry!) is that there are often extraneous chemical "tails" on the ends of medication molecules that for most people have little or no effect. However, for some people they can have profound effects. This is how you end up with unusual medication side effects, these annoying extraneous "bits" of molecule for whatever reason affect some people, usually negatively, or at least that's when we notice it. As an example, for whatever reason, I can't tolerate most oral opioids because I end up agitated, anxious, unable to sleep. This happens with oxycodone, hydrocodone, and tramadol, which isn't even an opioid but an opioid wannabe of sorts. (It doesn't happen with IV opioids, just the oral counterparts). So to deal with these headaches, my neuro lady decided to try an opioid since I'm taking a TON of ibuprofen. So she put me on T3's which, as it turns out, made me vomit every time I moved my head. So now I can't take that either, even though I'd taken it 20 years ago with no ill effects. So we add that to the list of meds I can't take; I'd be a terrible drug addict!

Maxalt had a weird reaction, also most likely because of some weird bit of chemistry they haven't figured out how to get rid of yet. It made my heart beat really fast and the pressure was so bad in my chest that I felt like a giant was squeezing my heart. This is a very very very very rare side effect of Maxalt but it can happen, so there's another med I can't take.

Oh and then there's how I pass out and stop breathing when I get a tetanus vaccine. Nobody can figure that one out at ALL. (See? We're BOTH weird!)

Now NSAIDS, on the other hand, I tolerate well, but my providers worry about me taking them since I had gastric bypass which puts me at higher risk for a gastric bleed. So I'm self-treating with Prilosec to help cut that risk. And it's back onto Motrin I go, because I tolerate it well and it kicks my headaches' ass.

You mentioned how you weren't supposed to remember what happened. That's probably because they gave you Versed. Versed is a really nice drug which is supposed to relax you and make it so you don't remember what happened around the time you're given it; they use it for surgeries, endoscopies and colonoscopies and other minor procedures and plastic surgeries. But I was told that 25% of people remember everything on Versed -- and I'm one of those people. The first time I had it, I later remembered that during the surgery to remove my gall bladder they gave me the paralytic BEFORE knocking me out. So I got to have that feeling of being unable to breathe -- and remember it. (Nice, huh?) I also remembered everything up to putting me out for my WLS, my hernia repair, and most recently I remember every single thing that happened with my angiogram. I remember the music they played, I remember reminding the surgeon to do the time out, and how much Versed and Fentanyl they gave me ("We gave her 200 of Fentanyl and she's still awake??? Wow!!!" after I said, "Penny Lane?!?! I LOVE this song!!") So, some of us do remember on Versed. I'm not sure if that's a good thing... or a bad thing. But it's pretty interesting, remembering the goings on in the OR.

So what are they going to do about having stomach tissue in your esophagus? Are they worried about Barrett's esophagus? Are you going to have lots of endoscopies? Do you have to take PPI's? See, now, the nerd in me is coming to the surface. I don't even know what to think about pancreatic tissue in your stomach. How is that even possible, and does it place you at risk for The Diabeetus?

Sorry if I'm being too nosy. You can tell me to go to hell if you like.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 4, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> This is probably one of the most interesting sentences I have read all day. Please do tell more. You look good in your pic. How old are you, if I might ask?



41 
..........


----------



## Jes (Mar 4, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> We each inherit an allele from our parents that determine how efficiently this system functions. There is a regular allele and a "wild" allele, which metabolizes medications, foods and herbs faster.



is anyone else turned on, right now?

THROW DOWN SOME SCIENCE, MISS VICKIE!









(answers to come!)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> is anyone else turned on, right now?
> 
> THROW DOWN SOME SCIENCE, MISS VICKIE!



Heh. Too much?



> (answers to come!)



Bring it ON!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2011)

Never too much! Nor is it too fast, OR too furious!

I got double the versed and double the fentynal the first time 'round and woke up. I wasn't panicked (thanks, versed!) but I absolutely felt the block in my mouth acutely and thought: hmmn, this isn't right, I'm now awake during the surgery. That wakefulness lasted 3 or 4 seconds, just enough to feel the block and have that thought, and then I was out. When I came to, I had a long talk with the doctor right away and recalled it all with precision right after, and to this moment. It's interesting that you give me that 25% stat about versed...EVERYONE told me I'd be out, and wouldn't remember anything. I guess I've only spoken to the happy 75%!  

With the MAC, the 2nd time, I woke in the OR, but ... did i say this already? Yeah, I did. Anyway, I woke when it was done. With my full on knocked-out surgery 18 months ago, I was OUT. And when I woke in recovery x number of minutes after being wheeled out, I felt quite good, quite energized and quite happy to be alive. The woman bringing me my Rx from the pharmacy kept looking around for the patient 'til the nurse said; That's her over there. The woman then said: WOW. I NEVER would've guessed it was you! And then I grabbed extra gauze, stole another can of sodie pop, and was out the door! I honestly could've walked the whole way home (thanks to the adrenaline) with my friend, but he suggested the bus, which we did. So yes. I think I process that stuff quickly; the simpler stuff more quickly, but even the heavier stuff fairly quickly. Do you think I need to alert people to this? I mean god forbid I DO wake up for some procedure ... yikes.

When I met with the dr. who was gonna knock me out, I asked him about that very thing. How would he know if I wasn't knocked out and could feel things? And he said that he does his cocktail differently than some doctors--he doesn't put in the paralytic. He said that years ago, as a kid, he had his tonsils removed but wasn't knocked out and while he could feel everything, he had no way to communicate that, and it was terrifying. So essentially, if I felt something, they'd know it right away. I have to say, it was very comforting to know he'd thought of that contingency.

To reference the allele issue.... I'd say both of my parents get knocked out, and stay out, very easily. So why might I have this issue? Any thoughts?

In terms of my own issues--the stomach tissue in the wrong place is a problem. But the pancreatic tissue in the wrong place isn't. For me, it's totally asymptomatic and at my advanced age, I imagine it always will be. I've read case studies of people with stomach distress (pain, vomiting, etc.) and when they're tested, and this is found, the lesion needs to be removed (which is easily enough done) and then they're symptom free. And the age range of patients is really interesting--13, 27, 60. I can't imagine how drs would think to look for this as a cause of pain b/c it's so rare, but when they find it they remove it, and the symptoms along with it. B/c my lesion (and we're talking 5-8mm) is so small and asymptomatic, there's no treatment. 

What IS interesting is that when you look at images of this tissue, it's spot-on for pancreatic tissue. It's often got little ducts in it and it's producing enzymes where it shouldn't be. 

It's interesting that you mention some drugs agitate you. I've taken a few sleep aids that seem to wire me up a bit. Lunesta doesn't seem to knock me out (though I could try a higher dose) and I just bought a bottle of melatonin to give it a shot, based on someone's suggestion, and while I can't say my study has been conducted in perfect conditions, I think it wakes me up! Like super awake. Not jittery, just very clear and alert.

bummer.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Mar 7, 2011)

I am dealing with Barrett's esophagus and have been for the last few years..I am older then most that get it and younger then the rest! I go ever 6 months for a endo and to make sure it is still at the bottom and not to the middle of my esophagus..I have had to change my diet,live on 2 different types of antacid meds and change how I view life so I can keep my stress down to a minimum..I hated giving up the foods I love and going to a more bland diet..Kills me I can't eat what I enjoy!


----------

